# What's Your Zodiac Sign? :3



## MayorBacon (Dec 18, 2014)

I've always liked astrology and the meaning behind zodiac signs~


----------



## badcrumbs (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm a cancer. As a child, my brother thought it was funny to convince me that because my sign is Cancer, I am destined to get Cancer. So far so good.


----------



## SuperVandal (Dec 18, 2014)

Sagittarius (i can never spell it correctly on my first try). i've never paid attention to the daily horoscopes b/c i think they're made up, but i don't mind seeing myself being compared to a centaur lol.


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 18, 2014)

Leo.

I always knew that deep down I was a lion.


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 18, 2014)

SuperVandal said:


> Sagittarius (i can never spell it correctly on my first try). i've never paid attention to the daily horoscopes b/c i think they're made up, but i don't mind seeing myself being compared to a centaur lol.


 I used to read the daily horoscope x3 I think it's fine, until it depicts something negative lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



badcrumbs said:


> I'm a cancer. As a child, my brother thought it was funny to convince me that because my sign is Cancer, I am destined to get Cancer. So far so good.



I sorry I laughed a little, even though that's terrible!

- - - Post Merge - - -

@^@ I forgot to post mine, but I'm a gemini x3


----------



## lazuli (Dec 18, 2014)

im sagittarius. equius is actually a nice character so im good.


----------



## badcrumbs (Dec 18, 2014)

This made me giggle: 

A CALLOUS CANCER will give you a gift and then make you pay for it, not with money, but with sexual favours, emotional blackmail and pieces of your soul. An expert hostage taker, a Cancer uses self-pity and sarcasm to torture his victims and wrap them in a prison of low self-esteem.

Found it here if anyone else wants to see their "Negative Zodiac Traits"


----------



## princessmorgan (Dec 18, 2014)

badcrumbs said:


> I'm a cancer. As a child, my brother thought it was funny to convince me that because my sign is Cancer, I am destined to get Cancer. So far so good.



AW! That's messed up lol! 

Libra here 

- - - Post Merge - - -



badcrumbs said:


> This made me giggle:
> 
> A CALLOUS CANCER will give you a gift and then make you pay for it, not with money, but with sexual favours, emotional blackmail and pieces of your soul. An expert hostage taker, a Cancer uses self-pity and sarcasm to torture his victims and wrap them in a prison of low self-esteem.
> 
> Found it here if anyone else wants to see their "Negative Zodiac Traits"



OMG!!! I JUST SAID THIS TO MY BOYFRIEND YESTERDAY IN THE CAR!!!!!! Holy guacamole


----------



## badcrumbs (Dec 18, 2014)

princessmorgan said:


> OMG!!! I JUST SAID THIS TO MY BOYFRIEND YESTERDAY IN THE CAR!!!!!! Holy guacamole



In regards to his behavoir? For the love of god RUN and never look back XD


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 18, 2014)

Taurus. I find the star signs describe me really well, but I don't believe in them as such. Maybe I just interpret them in my own way so I find them applicable to my own life.


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 18, 2014)

ARROGANT ARIES sounds a lot like my brother lol
A JABBERING GEMINI, alrightie I'm a female 

 AN ASSININE AQUARIUS will go on for hours and hours about your deep connection as soulmates, then forget your birthday. Easily distracted by pretty colours and shiny things, this flighty man is easily led astray by other women.

A PIOUS PISCES can only be described as "Christ without, Satan within." This long suffering martyr has a Ph.d in co-dependency and knows how to reel women in with shiny promises. However, once you take the bait, you are trapped forever in the belly of the beast.

Worse ones LOL funny article. Thanks for sharing

- - - Post Merge - - -



Himari said:


> Taurus. I find the star signs describe me really well, but I don't believe in them as such. Maybe I just interpret them in my own way so I find them applicable to my own life.



I do the same thing x3 It matches me pretty well, but not always


----------



## badcrumbs (Dec 18, 2014)

MayorBacon said:


> A PIOUS PISCES can only be described as "*Christ without, Satan within*." This long suffering martyr has a Ph.d in co-dependency and knows how to reel women in with shiny promises. However, once you take the bait, you are trapped forever in the belly of the beast.



Ahahahahahahaha! I didn't see this one. Hilarious. Don't think I know any Pisces, unfortunately.


----------



## princessmorgan (Dec 18, 2014)

badcrumbs said:


> In regards to his behavoir? For the love of god RUN and never look back XD


Said :"I love you but I'm not in love you."
Oh, no lol, forgot to post the libra part:
A LASCIVIOUS LIBRA is the first to tell you, "I love you but I'm not in love you." He might as well pee on your leg and then tell you it's raining... soon you get the sense he/she is keeping their options open in case someone better comes along. - See more at: http://www.astrostar.com/Shadow-Signs.htm#sthash.EbsEDhyg.dpuf


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Dec 18, 2014)

Cancer. I don't really fit the description well. I have a friend who is super into this and made me do z birth chart with the time of birth that explains positions at that time, but it contradicted itself a lot.


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 18, 2014)

Scorpio and Sagittarius, it's a cusp or something lol


----------



## Chris (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm a Taurus.


----------



## euroR (Dec 18, 2014)

gemini


----------



## MishMeesh (Dec 18, 2014)

Cancer, although I've always felt like the description for Pisces fit me a lot better.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm a Libra. I don't really believe in astrology, but it's fun to read predictions.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm a cancer.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 18, 2014)

im a aries yo


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm Libra C: October 16th
I like to read my predictions but I don't really mind if I don't, its like an entertainer...


----------



## Aervels (Dec 18, 2014)

I am an Aquarius <: Birthday's day after valentine's day--double the chocolate yaaay!


----------



## Saylor (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm an Aries but the description doesn't fit me at all. I think I should be a Cancer.


----------



## Praesilith (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm a Scorpio. I just feel like sharing: I could never spell Pisces. I always spell it pieces, then I'm like nope that's pieces as in Reese's piECES.

November 12~ I also find that most descriptions don't fit my personality. I guess to be fair, I _was_ supposed to be born on October 18.


----------



## alwatkins (Dec 18, 2014)

Taurus, apparently I am jealous, possessive, self-indulgent and blaming.


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 18, 2014)

taurus bby
tbh nothing about the sign describes me at all. patience and adhd don't meld well.


----------



## azukitan (Dec 18, 2014)

Here, have a huge chunk of my astrological chart ;D

*Rising sign: Leo
*Sun Sign: Aquarius*
Moon Sign: Leo*

Mercury is in 19 Degrees Capricorn.
Venus is in 01 Degrees Pisces.
Mars is in 02 Degrees Gemini.
Jupiter is in 08 Degrees Leo.
Saturn is in 29 Degrees Capricorn.
Uranus is in 11 Degrees Capricorn.
Neptune is in 15 Degrees Capricorn.
Pluto is in 20 Degrees Scorpio.
N. Node is in 28 Degrees Capricorn.
(Gosh dang, I have a lot of Capricorn in me!)

If anyone is curious, you can read about your own birth chart here: [*http://alabe.com/freechart/*] All you need is the time and location of your birth. In addition, [*http://www.alwaysastrology.com/*] is a good website to interpret the meaning of each corresponding sign/planet combination c:


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm a Saggitarius. I don't know what that means but I know that's what I am lol


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 18, 2014)

Haha.. I'll tell you a true story of mine. I used go through a lot of sleep paralysis not so long ago. One time it came across as so real that I couldn't move at all and kept trying to open my eyes but it felt so heavy and tight so I couldn't wake up. 

I was sleeping one evening and the sleep paralysis hit me. My body felt heavy and stiff as a corpse. Having been through that like a hundred times before I stopped the panicing and resisting. So I just stopped. There was a dark force pinning me down so I gaved in, chuckled, and tried to have sex with it. As soon I did that the force violently yanked me up towards the sky and sucked me into a vortex. 

It felt real and I realized that I was being taken away. As I was traveling up I just didn't feel my body so I knew it was over. When I got yanked that's where I felt the transition. I just remember saying, "Jesus?!" Also thinking or saying, "I was just playing. I didn't mean to! I haven't even started living my life!" 

And then the vortex let me go. It's funny now but it was very symbolic. Still is. I still had to resist in the end and fight the force so I could wake up. Everything was vivid when I woke up.. And I just had to sit there and contemplate for a while. I felt dizzy. And like a zombie.

idk what this says. i havent read it, but i saw it on a yahoo ask and thought it would be helpful


----------



## kassie (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm a Virgo. I don't know how well I fit the description of a Virgo.


----------



## Amyy (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm a Capricorn


----------



## tinytaylor (Dec 18, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I'm an Aries but the description doesn't fit me at all. I think I should be a Cancer.



this.


----------



## mdchan (Dec 18, 2014)

Another crab, here!


----------



## Tao (Dec 18, 2014)

MayorBacon said:


> I used to read the daily horoscope x3 I think it's fine, until it depicts something negative lol




Such words of wisdom.


"Everything is good, except when it isn't"


----------



## Zane (Dec 18, 2014)

Libra. I like everything about the sign, it's my favorite. lol Actually I just looked up the 'traits' of a libra and now I like it even more. I have a small interest in astrology but don't put any real weight behind horoscopes and things like that, I just find it amusing and like to know the signs of people around me.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm a Leo.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 18, 2014)

Virgo here!


----------



## Benevoir (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm a Capricorn. I guess they're pretty spot on about Capricorn's personality but I wouldn't say that I'm a responsible person so


----------



## Mints (Dec 18, 2014)

Gemini.
And surprisingly there are a lot of others on the forums too.


----------



## Dewy (Dec 18, 2014)

Meee

"A PIOUS PISCES can only be described as "Christ without, Satan within." This long suffering martyr has a Ph.d in co-dependency and knows how to reel women in with shiny promises. However, once you take the bait, you are trapped forever in the belly of the beast."

>


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 18, 2014)

I am a Virgo.

I'm more or less a serious, mature person though that probably isn't true.

I always used to hate myself because my sign was a girl, but now I don't care.

1, because everyone at school thinks I'm a girl.

2, I'm a feminist, maybe, probably not really.

And 3, because in Fairy Tail Virgo makes a kick ass character.


----------



## Astro Cake (Dec 18, 2014)

Gemini. I think I fit the description pretty well.


----------



## SuperVandal (Dec 18, 2014)

Sagittarius are a rare species here rip


----------



## Naiad (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm a Leo .3.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Dec 18, 2014)

So are most of the people here born in June?


GEMENI FRIENDS UNITE!!


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 19, 2014)

Sagittarius. Astrology is not my thing though because I am nothing like the description of a Sagittarius.


----------



## MindlessPatch (Dec 19, 2014)

Sagittarius~


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm Aquarius. u w u


----------



## Joy (Dec 19, 2014)

Libra in the hizzhousee!


----------



## Greninja (Dec 19, 2014)

Capricorn I'm surprised there not as many


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

SCORPIO ;D


----------



## Alyx (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm a Gemini and I can't stop coming up with new ideas


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 19, 2014)

Whoop whoop! Geminis in the lead x3


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 19, 2014)

Himari said:


> Taurus. I find the star signs describe me really well, but I don't believe in them as such. Maybe I just interpret them in my own way so I find them applicable to my own life.



My mom's a Taurus and it describes her down to the T and everything x3


----------



## Togekiss (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm a Cancer. I'm really super sensitive, so I hardly say anything to anyone other than my friends.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Dec 19, 2014)

While I may be an Aries, the ram, I don't share most of the traits they're associated with.


----------



## ACNiko (Dec 19, 2014)

Birthday's in September, I'm a virgo.


----------



## Megan. (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm a Cancer.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 19, 2014)

hi im a fish


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm an Aquarius! I don't believe in Astrology myself, but it's fun to read all the same ^_^


----------



## MC4pros (Dec 19, 2014)

Leo the lion! ^.^


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Dec 19, 2014)

Aries (and proud of it!)


----------



## xenoblade (Dec 19, 2014)

Aquarius, whoop whoop!


----------



## Locket (Dec 19, 2014)

badcrumbs said:


> I'm a cancer. As a child, my brother thought it was funny to convince me that because my sign is Cancer, I am destined to get Cancer. So far so good.



I'm a cancer also. My friends little sister was a cancer too and got cancer. She passed in late October. After that, I thought about orange in a different way.


EDIT: Wow. What a cancer I am.


----------



## nard (Dec 19, 2014)

Taurus. 

i will ram u with mah horns


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Dec 19, 2014)

Scorpio


----------



## unintentional (Dec 19, 2014)

Scorpio 



Spoiler: At least this cutie is one too


----------



## boujee (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm a goat mermaid(Capricorn), cause why not?
I was born on the day the sign started(Dec 22)
? v?/


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 19, 2014)

Cancer.
I'm one sensitive-a** mofo lol
With a protective shell.
And I'm obsessed with love.

Yay me xD
not really lol


----------



## Caius (Dec 19, 2014)

Capricorn/Aquarius Cusp. It's awful.


----------



## Amalthea (Dec 19, 2014)

I've always been interested in astrology even though I don't personally believe any of it! However I do love being a Scorpio sign despite that


----------



## f11 (Dec 20, 2014)

cancer


----------



## Pearls (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm Gemimi ^u^


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm an Aquarius

Aquarius = Genius, but weird and friendless :c


----------



## Delphine (Dec 20, 2014)

Cancer... I've always disliked being 'Cancer'


----------



## Baumren (Dec 20, 2014)

Leo. I have very mixed feelings about it.... I do think it's the coolest one of the bunch (c'mon, a LION!), but at the same time all the astrology descriptions of it just.... don't fit me at all. They're actually the exact opposite of me. Party animal, leader, energetic? You serious? XDDDD


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 20, 2014)

Cancer.


----------



## Jamborenium (Dec 20, 2014)

(人-ω-)｡o.ﾟ｡*･♡I am a Gemini t♡･*｡ﾟo｡(-ω-人)

aka the sign that can't shut the f!ck up​


----------



## VillageDweller (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm a scorpio.

Perhaps why water is my favourite pokemon type. (Scorpio's a water sign)

unfortunately i have no real idea what it means otherwise so um scorpions are cool too


----------



## toxapex (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm an Aries, which fits because I tend to ram-ble.


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> I'm an Aries, which fits because I tend to ram-ble.



aries babies -v-


----------



## RiceBunny (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm a Scorpio with a hint of Libra since I was born on the first day, in the first hour. I always did wonder why not everything in Scorpio applied to me.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 22, 2014)

pisces bby
ironic because i am deathly afraid of swimming... and what do fish do?


----------



## loubears (Dec 22, 2014)

im a capricorn. i never really read horoscopes until people on tumblr started reblogging those horoscope traits tbh


----------



## doveling (Dec 22, 2014)

aquarius!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2014)

Capricorn. I dont really care much for it..


----------



## Noctis (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm the Sagittarius that is brutally honest and will probably hurt your feelings. woops.


----------



## Wilkie (Dec 22, 2014)

Imma capricorn ♥ ......Yup.....


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 22, 2014)

Aries. Honestly that pleases me because I enjoy Greek Mythology and it reminds me of the god of war.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 22, 2014)

Im a Libra, though i dont really have much to say about it. I guess it suits me? Idk.


----------



## brutalitea (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm a Scorpio! November baby :3


----------



## Kazunari (Dec 22, 2014)

Aries. I like reading up on this stuff, and after reading so much about Aries, I realize it totally suits my personality. @_@


----------



## oath2order (Dec 23, 2014)

Aries, myself. Never believed in astrology though


----------



## Piyo (Dec 23, 2014)

Scorpio -- it fits me.


----------



## sakurakiki (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm a Leo! Born in early August~ (*^-^*)


----------



## Dulce (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm a Pisces. I don't really believe in astrology but I'm always amazed when the description fits me.


----------



## f11 (Dec 23, 2014)

Cancer


----------



## treedoll (Dec 28, 2014)

Born an Aries... I don't identify with Aries traits at all though. But rams are p. cool.


----------



## daniduckyface (Dec 29, 2014)

A very stubborn/determined Capricorn c:


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 29, 2014)

Leo here~  usually when I look at horoscopes for personality and stuff they usually aren't like me at all haha


----------



## Aradai (Dec 30, 2014)

gemini and I don't like it


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 30, 2014)

IIRC I'm a [REDACTED]


----------



## azukitan (Dec 30, 2014)

Aradai said:


> gemini and I don't like it



But Geminis are one of my favorites. Which sign would you rather be? x3


----------



## Aradai (Dec 30, 2014)

azukitan said:


> But Geminis are one of my favorites. Which sign would you rather be? x3



Hmm, probably a Libra or so. I'm not sure :0


----------



## r a t (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm Scorpio, but I really don't like it cause in all of those personality horoscope things you see on tumblr or wherever, it makes Scorpios apear to be the most harsh/rude when it's not true at all, just because it's based on a scorpion which can seem dangerous or intimidating. Even though non of those horoscope things are accurate/true anyways..


----------

